
Sifteo announces early access details for Cubes: $99, Q1, lots of extras - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/05/sifteo-announces-early-access-details-for-cubes-99-q1-lots-o/
======
shawndumas
From the horse‘s mouth [1]. The pre-order page [2]. An information page [3].
An FAQ [4].

\----

[1]: [http://blog.sifteo.com/2011/01/sifteo-announces-sifteo-
cubes...](http://blog.sifteo.com/2011/01/sifteo-announces-sifteo-cubes-early-
access-program/)

[2]: <https://www.sifteo.com/early_access>

[3]: <https://www.sifteo.com/product>

[4]: <https://www.sifteo.com/help>

------
svnv
Please don't submit spam to HN.

~~~
mikegreenberg
This is not spam, IMO. Awesome new technology which started at the MIT Media
Lab which is completely unique to anything else on the market. I think HN is
exactly the right demo to show this off to.

